# Northern Michigan Adventure! (pics)



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

Well folks, I'm just getting around to posting the great time we had last week running the river and deer hunting. The weekend before the opener of rifle season I was able to take my son & daughter up north for a week. 

We canoed the river and ran beaver traps for a few days. Managed to pull five nice beavers and two 'rats. Also learned to swim in 45 degree water. What started as a tap dancing lesson ended in a snorkling lesson. :yikes: (The water's cold...deep, too.)

Opening day found us in our blinds. Jeremy was fortunate and took his first buck. 

Here's a few pics of the trip and the smiles and memories that times like this generate. 









My first try at muskrat. A successful bottom edge set! Extra large rat.










A 51 pounder. Not sure which one of these fellas is better fed. :lol:










My son's first buck. The smiles set the standard for the size of the trophy. (My lil girl on the right).






























A great week spent with the kids. Thanks for looking!

-Smoknn


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Awsome pic's!!!!Don't get much better than that


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Terrific that your family plays together.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Great pics... A family week is so memorable....*

*btw- how cold was the water ...:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

awesome adventure... i only see one thing wrong with those pictures though..... i saw a michigan sweatshirt in there... however im pretty sure he could beat me into smithereens... so i think im going to have to let it go ... congrats on the trip, the 1st buck, the 1st rat, pretty daughter and some great memories


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Great job! The gang you see there stopped by my house on the way up. They are great folks and I always enjoy seeing them and seeing their success. Congrats on the bucks beavers and rats! 
By the way the "kid's" friggin arms are just as big as they look. I would hate to be the guy to break his sister's heart:lol: 

Mike


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

HunterHawk said:


> awesome adventure... i only see one thing wrong with those pictures though..... i saw a michigan sweatshirt in there... however im pretty sure he could beat me into smithereens... so i think im going to have to let it go ... congrats on the trip, the 1st buck, the 1st rat, pretty daughter and some great memories


 
HunterHawk,

I used that sweatshirt because I was skinning my deer. Its one of those kind of shirts....:evilsmile

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

hahaha ok and thats all right by me then!..... and no worries mike i was just pointing out that she was pretty... luckily i have a g/f and dont have to risk my neck:lol:....you are in the clear too though so now worries..... they didnt stop by my house


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Great pic's.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

I did the same thing...I beached us up against a downed tree thinking, I'll just walk the tree to shore because it had pretty steep banks where we were at. I slipped, went down on my balls, then went in the drink. Was cold and deep, and I didn't bring a change of clothes. Thankfully, I had wool pants on.


----------



## Steelman (May 24, 2004)

Great report. You got it all with your family.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Smoking & PSE,

You guys are awesome!

This is the type of posting that makes our trapping forum so enjoyable. We get to share in all your great adventures.

Congratulations Jeremy, on your first buck! Looks like you made a perfect shot!

The beaver trapping definitely went well for you guys also!

Hunting, trapping and swimming, what more could you ask for?


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks guys,

Dave, 

Yes not to brag but it was a great shot. We had a great time, and although I would of loved to laugh at my dad when he fell in I knew how it felt. I walked up river one of the days we were up north to check a couple rat floats, on the way back I fell in up over the top of my waders and was cold as Ive ever been. I only had to walk 400 yards back to the truck and go home to change. My dad had to float the whole river wet.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Great post you guys!! Sounds like you had a heck
of a trip. Made some fine catches, took a first buck and 
just had some good old fashioned fun. Thanks for the pics
and story.

Mike


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Great pictures! There is nothing like sharing the great outdoors with family.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Great pics,nice buck,way to share with the family!!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey great pics and way to do it as a family!!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Fantastic!! you guys look like you had a blast. There is nothing better than a close family and the outdoors. The Michigan sweatshirt brought a tear to my eyes... sniffle sniffle :coolgleam


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

Great pics mike. Super week of time spent with the family Thank god your girl looks like her mom and not you.:yikes: See you at work bro.


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

bigmike said:


> Great pics mike. Super week of time spent with the family Thank god your girl looks like her mom and not you.:yikes: See you at work bro.


Big'Un,
You're absolutely right. It's a very good thing she looks like her mom. What you should be worried about is how much yours like like me... :yikes:

Smoknn :lol:


----------



## BlondeBABadger (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Dad, 

That was a really fun week up north hunting and trapping. It was awesome running the river with you and jeremy too. Wish i could of shot something but oh well next time.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Congrats! Those are the days we work so hard for. You'll all remember that trip forever.

John


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

wow! Those are some great pics. I call those braggin rights.:coolgleam


----------



## Chip (Jun 6, 2005)

Good to see Clio kids tramping around in the woods. Way to go!

-Chip McCallum


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Chip said:


> Good to see Clio kids tramping around in the woods. Way to go!
> 
> -Chip McCallum


 
Never knew how many clio teachers hunted. I guess there are quite a few.

Chip,

Check this out you may see some familiar faces.

*http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=206957*


-Psebuckmaster17-


----------

